# Time to drive from Princeville to Port Allen?



## itchyfeet (Sep 3, 2013)

We'd like to take a dinner cruise along the Napali coast.  How long does it take to drive to Port Allen from Princeville?  TIA


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 3, 2013)

itchyfeet said:


> We'd like to take a dinner cruise along the Napali coast.  How long does it take to drive to Port Allen from Princeville?  TIA



Allow 1-1/2 hours, minimum. If it takes less time there are options to take up a bit of time. If you like art galleries Hanapepe is next to Port Allen.

Personally, if I were staying in Princeville and planning a dinner cruise out of Port Allen I would just arrange my schedule to spend at least the afternoon of that day doing activities on the south side of the island, so I wouldn't have to worry about traffic getting to Port Allen.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 3, 2013)

Maybe an hour, give or take, plus traffic?  The time of day you're traveling will be the real factor.  The Capt. Andy's cruises ask you to check in by 2:00 (I think), so if you left Princeville by Noon, you'd have time to stop at some of the cool places along the way. (I'm thinking the Kauai Coffee Plantation, for one. The Red Dirt shirt factory across the street from Capt. Andy's is another.) And you'd still have plenty of time.

Dave


----------



## tfalk (Sep 4, 2013)

Leaving at 5AM, it takes about an hour.  Leaving later in the day, all bets are off since you really can't predict the traffic in Kapaa or Lihue, I'd leave 2 hours ahead of time and find something else to do if you get there early.


----------



## AKE (Sep 4, 2013)

Traffic around Kapaa literally stops at times (and not just at rush hour).  I would leave at least 2 hours before your outing - it then will give you time to look around the area on the way but once you are past Kapaa (i.e. Poipu) if you are ahead of schedule.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 4, 2013)

A few weeks ago it took me 75 minutes to get from Poipu to Tunnels Beach, without any delays due to traffic. That's probably not too much different from the drive you are talking about, since the added time to get from Princeville to Tunnels on my drive would be about the same as the added time to get to Port Allen vs. Poipu on your route.  

So, as I mentioned before 1-1/2 hours absolute minimum and I concur with those recommending at least 2 hours.  Unless you opt to plan this as an overall south shore day trip, you will want to take the Kapa'a Bypass and after you go past Kauai Beach Villas don't turn right toward Lihue but continue straight, past the airport and Nawilwili, reconnecting with the main highway near the Kukui Grove shopping area.


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 4, 2013)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> you will want to take the Kapa'a Bypass and after you go past Kauai Beach Villas don't turn right toward Lihue but continue straight, past the airport and Nawilwili, reconnecting with the main highway near the Kukui Grove shopping area.



YES  So take the bypass ( signage is bad) instead of going thru Kapa'a. Can save you 1/2 hour for just the 4 miles or so of town.


----------

